# Video + More Photos: Coverage of the Audi R18 e-tron quattro Launch in Munich



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you haven't satiated your hunger for more information about the R18 e-tron quattro, we've just uploaded a few more assets including more photos from the live event and two videos provided by Audi on our YouTube channel Fourtitube. The videos share similar content, with the first an edited and narrated shorter version. The second includes the interviews (some in German) and footage of the R18 e-tron quattro prototype on track. Below is the link to the photo gallery, then the two videos in the order in which they were described. Enjoy.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi R18 e-tron quattro Reveal in Munich *


----------

